# escape the maze



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

**sniff sniff*









:flowers: *potter around*









:blink:  where am I?









:smhelp: WHERE's the EXIT??? 










MOM?









shall I jump?









heppa :w00t:









phew...THAT was close :smheat:







*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww cute LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

whew! That was close, Heini! How'd you get in there in the first place???:blink:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

The A Team said:


> whew! That was close, Heini! How'd you get in there in the first place???:blink:


he sneaked in at a little gap, and then he was in *g*

the people were watching him and all cheerful, although the weather was awful.
it took some time, until he noticed he was stuck...but then he made his plan TO JUMP like a real man would do :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw so sweet! I love his little outfit too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was adorable!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

There's my courageously boy Heini! Wow, he's so smart, one little jump and he's free again!

Seems that he had fun outside though the weather was so bad! By the way, here too! :blink:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

HEINI BOY!!!!!!! I missed you SOOOOO much. please don't hide from us for a long time again 

loooool and this thread made me giggle  thanks for that. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im telling u u have got to make picture books w heini !!! i love his adventures!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw super cute!! what a beautiful garden too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww Leila and I were missing Heini pictures/adventures. He's so cute. Glad we got our fix.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

wow what a gorgeous picture! Very cute! Heini is a sweetheart!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Heini is so smart and agile! I loved it!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

but Heini, you cheated in the maze


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that Heini's next stop should be Versailles. They had some awesome topiary mazes there! I'll volunteer to take him.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

awww..if i put twinkle in there..she would just stare at me with puppy eyes..and of course..i would go in and get her 2 min. later 
:wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...Heini!

Don't tell him, but I think jumping out is cheating! LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww! Good thing your a good jumper Heini! 

I love this. It's wonderful to see Heini!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol that's no challenge for super Heini,:supacool::walklikeanegyptian: love the pictures


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love it!! Heini is too smart!! The pictures are darling and beautiful at the same time!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

So glad to see little Heini again....I've been checking the posts thinking I'd missed one from him....Please don't keep him from us too long again. We all loooooooove Heini !!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Heini we missed you too .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Heini! SO this is where you've been all this time. Thank goodness you finally jumped outta there. Great to see you again


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: Sooooo cute! And I love his little shirt! :wub:


----------

